# Welcome home Lang 36



## raymo76 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey gang, my bday gift finally arrived, a few days after a month from ordering. Ooh man is she sweet, a lot bigger than I had imagined, the pictures on the net don't really do it justice. If you may remember Ben was customizing it a little bit for me. I live in an older home on a small lot and there aren't any wide gate openings to get to my backyard. Ben had to work with the constraints of me taking it through the house and I needed it to clear a 32" doorway. So he said he would narrow up the axle if needed and make me a drop down prep  area, he said he's never done this and excited to be able to make this work for me. I did not have the available man power to help me get it in back and take a video, today so that will probably have to wait until I can get the extra help. I was able to shoot a few still pictures though :-)

There was approximately .25" clearance on each side of the tires/tire protectors and the front door frame.














Perfect piece for the kitchen!













Next to my Bar-B-Chef (BBQ Galore) and I had received comments before that it was big! (I didn't realize till later I left some wrapping on the handle.)







Prep area down.







Prep area up.







You'll notice I don't have the full side prep area standard on the patio models, and I believe it  had something to do with the design of the folding prep area, but I love it that way, because if you can tell my patio isn't that big.

So if Ben or anyone at Lang is paying attention, thanks again!

Raymond

ps: my Krups grinder that I ordered yesterday morning with standard shipping on Amazon was delivered about an hour after the Lang!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats!!

Looking real nice!!

  Craig


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats awesome. Congrats


----------



## michael ark (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## shooterrick (Oct 26, 2011)

Cool! I know you will love it.


----------



## michael ark (Oct 26, 2011)

Does it have 2 racks.Please show the inside.


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes it has two racks. http://langbbqsmokers.com/lang36/images/alternateShots/full/36Interior01.jpg


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the congrats gents. I can't wait to get it seasoned and start Q'n it up!


----------



## tom c (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## jrod62 (Oct 26, 2011)

great looking smoker


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful piece of machinery!  Congratulations and enjoy the great smokes you will get from it!  But, it is only machinery; you are it's Zen Master and your yen for perfection and talent and abilities will shine through and make the dang Lang R O C K for you, your family and friends and ALL your newfound best-buddy neighbors you will suddenly acquire out of nowhere !  Enjoy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome!

Can't wait to see the trail run!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice lookin' smoker. Now just can't wait to see some Q come off it.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## sound1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice, Looked at them, but the the wifey says.......$%^*%()*)^%..you already have $%^%^.......you get the idea!


----------



## tailgate72 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great looking smoker. We have been doing alot of research on them trying to find something bad about them. The only thing bad if you can call it that, is that the paint may or may not chip off of the firebox.  If that is the worst, its a gem of a buy.

Cant wait for your first q to let us know how it works.

Congrats

Dave


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sound1 said:


> Nice, Looked at them, but the the wifey says.......$%^*%()*)^%..you already have $%^%^.......you get the idea!




HAHAHAHA Yeah I get the idea. Lucky I don't have a lot of equipment, so my argument was hun I've had this smoker for 10 years now, I think I've earned a professional pit! It took some nagging but I got it


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 27, 2011)

I need to convince my wife to move to a place with room for a smoker before I can start trying to lobby for a Lang. I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## dustem88 (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome, nice choice on smoker size for a backyard unit seen one that was being raffled off @ Q by the sea cookoff i added to cause, a good thing.Lookin to purchase one soon just wanted to no how was s&h cost.Good luck w/ your new toy and happy smokin!


----------



## dewetha (Oct 29, 2011)

very nice. I like that fold down area. that would make it easy to store in my garage :)


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh man your lucky. Get that baby fired up and put out some Que for  us.


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 31, 2011)

dustem88 said:


> Awesome, nice choice on smoker size for a backyard unit seen one that was being raffled off @ Q by the sea cookoff i added to cause, a good thing.Lookin to purchase one soon just wanted to no how was s&h cost.Good luck w/ your new toy and happy smokin!




        I would imagine shipping from GA to NJ wouldn't be as bad as GA to CA


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 31, 2011)

dewetha said:


> very nice. I like that fold down area. that would make it easy to store in my garage :)


Yeah it is pretty cool, as far as I know from Ben I'm the only one that has a 36 that is this customized. Not customization meant to Lang for me, so  I'm really happy it worked out.


----------



## moefast (Dec 3, 2011)

what would it cost me to have a 36" shipped to indianapolis, in?

wife said that i could get one-but the shipping may kill the deal.


----------



## raymo76 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ah man I just got rid of my shipping invoice yesterday too, I could have given you the guys phone number to call. Here's what happens, you order your Lang, Ben gives you a separate number to contact a guy for shipping, he's familiar with the Lang models and shipping weights and he gets your the best price he can at the moment.

Good luck hopefully you get one, its a really nice smoker! I'm still just in awe that I have one.


----------



## frosty (Dec 3, 2011)

Well Raymo76,  How is the new Lang doing in it's new home???


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 3, 2011)

Ditto

Congrats, very nice


----------



## raymo76 (Dec 3, 2011)

Frosty said:


> Well Raymo76,  How is the new Lang doing in it's new home???




LOVELY! Hahahahah whenever I'm outside I'll just stop and take a look at it. My buddy owns a 60D and an 84, he came over first week I had it and he liked it. Matter of fact he was telling me yesterday it's bigger than he thought it would be and I agree. I was planning on smoking a 10 lb butt today, but someone at work quit yesterday so I'm covering his shift on swing, next day off is wed.


----------



## frosty (Dec 3, 2011)

Fire that Rascal up, and send some Q-view!  Have a great WEDNESDAY!


----------



## raymo76 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah I went out yesterday and bought a bunch of things for ABT's, and a BBQ sauce recipe I want to try. Oh well, I'm going to be throwing a small BBQ for my in laws here pretty soon.


----------



## old prospector (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome to the Lang family. You are going to love it.


----------

